# Are You More Like... ?



## Dhimmi (Sep 1, 2005)

Which charactor from Max & Paddy are you most like?


----------



## anfield (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm deffo Max - got the beard as well. How durr you!


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 2, 2005)

Reece Shearsmith's embittered pyscho old schoolfriend, ha!


----------



## Soreenkid (Sep 3, 2005)

what the hell you lot on about


----------



## chio (Sep 3, 2005)

They're repeating it yet again, I take it!


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 3, 2005)

I am nothing like any of them, but I reckon most like Paddy if I had to choose with a gun to my head.


----------



## Firky (Sep 3, 2005)

WTF YOU ON ABOUT


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 3, 2005)

Firky, Peter Kay - Max and Paddy, the bouncers from Pheonix Nights who had their own show, that I've never seen but were without doubt the best characters in the original series. Does that help?
That Amirillo Thing is their fault, cos they sung it whils't doing minibus driving for Asian pensioners when the dasterdly Den Pery burnt the Pheonix down (again)


----------



## Firky (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh that. 



OK Carry on.. I think I know who you mean, not a big fan of peter kay, nor do I watch TV


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 3, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Oh that.
> 
> 
> 
> OK Carry on.. I think I know who you mean, not a big fan of peter kay, nor do I watch TV



Peter Kay was very funny at first, till he repeated the same material time and time again. I lived about 4 miles from where his stuff was flmed and at first I thought he was a genius but he irritates the fuck out of me now. 
I din't watch telly either anymore, well that technically a lie, but I've not turned my telly on for about 3 weeks and rarely do.


----------



## salfordgirl (Sep 4, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Oh that.
> 
> 
> 
> OK Carry on.. I think I know who you mean, not a big fan of peter kay, nor do I watch TV




PETER KAY IS A F*UKIN CLASIC M8 HOW CAN U NOT LIKE HIM HES BLEEDIN GR8!!


----------



## Epico (Sep 4, 2005)

It's a North-West thing Salfordgirl.


----------

